# PhD as work experience



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have been lurking around in this forum for a while. I am only in the planning phase of my application. I have a major source of confusion described below.

I would like to claim points for my PhD as work experience. Here is a short summary of why i think i should do it:

- I did my PhD from Netherlands, where PhDs are considered as full- time employment, my contract was 36 Hours/ week

- I was paid a full salary (no scholarship or stipend)

- I paid taxes, pension contribution etc

- I have salary slips, yearly income statements, tax returns

- I have a letter from my boss stating salary, working hours, the work I did etc

1) My question is can I claim my 4 years of PhD as work experience and can I, then, also claim points for my PhD degree? Should the work experience be after graduation? Or could it be while pursuing the highest degree (PhD in my case) ?

2) Since all these documents are in Dutch and some in German I will need translation, how much of these docs (salary slips, tax returns, annual income overview etc) I should get translated. All of them would cost me a fortune.

Apologies for the long post. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

opto said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been lurking around in this forum for a while. I am only in the planning phase of my application. I have a major source of confusion described below.
> 
> ...


What's your subject ? try contact the relevant skill assessment authority to find out.


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

I have a master and bachelor in Biomedical engineering and my PhD is in the field of medical physics.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

opto said:


> I have a master and bachelor in Biomedical engineering and my PhD is in the field of medical physics.


Your PhD may give you 20 points - is your degree Accord Degree ? I don't think you will get anything from experience, overseas experience starts at 3 years and consists of 5 points only. Its not going to help unless you can get your partner skill 5 points or NAATI.

And 2339, your code is almost filled up for 65 pointers. Your only bet is 8 in IELTS or 79 in PTE-A and that will get you 70 points straight. If you can apply before 29th March, you have a chance to get it this year. Else 7 in IELTS/65 in PTE-A for July 2017.

Try do Fast Track for your assessment else you won't get your degree assessed before April/May and will have already missed the deadline.

Good luck !


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Padon my ignorance, but what deadline are we talking about here?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

opto said:


> Padon my ignorance, but what deadline are we talking about here?


Deadline to apply before this years quota runs out or worse runs out for next year or maybe forever - if 2339 is removed (Biomedical Engg is removed from SOL)..

SkillSelect


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Deadline to apply before this years quota runs out or worse runs out for next year or maybe forever - if 2339 is removed (Biomedical Engg is removed from SOL)..
> 
> SkillSelect


Welcome on board the stress train. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## jriverac (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Opto!

Hope everything is going well there! was the assessment of your experience as PhD student successful?

Thanks


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

opto said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been lurking around in this forum for a while. I am only in the planning phase of my application. I have a major source of confusion described below.
> 
> ...


Am in a similar situation. I applied for Overseas PhD assessment with EA. Still waiting. With everything in place, I will score a 65. However, during my PhD I worked on two real time industrial projects. I have been assessed by EA as an electronics engineer [ based on three Career Episodes I wrote, which were supported by my publications, conferences, patents and reference letter from my advisor].
They generated patents, and resulted in an enterprise, I am working with it since May 2017. Between July 2016- May 2017, I worked at the IIT as an Assistant Prof.
I just found out that I need to score a 70-75 to qualify this year else, all hopes are down the drain.
If my PhD qualifies [ 40 hours a week, I was paid a salary for that]; then I can get a 10 points [4 years PhD+ post PhD work exp].

I have also heard that an additional 5 points is awarded if your PhD is from this list of 21 fields https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ts-who-graduate-one-these-21-education-fields

But, it does not mention clearly about overseas PhD's.
Sometime ago, I ranted about my situation and went back to drinking beer and farting a fiery fart after eating the korean kimchi!

You might find that thread here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/1380178-phd-assessment-other-rants.html


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

sharma47 said:


> Am in a similar situation. I applied for Overseas PhD assessment with EA. Still waiting. With everything in place, I will score a 65. However, during my PhD I worked on two real time industrial projects. I have been assessed by EA as an electronics engineer [ based on three Career Episodes I wrote, which were supported by my publications, conferences, patents and reference letter from my advisor].
> They generated patents, and resulted in an enterprise, I am working with it since May 2017. Between July 2016- May 2017, I worked at the IIT as an Assistant Prof.
> I just found out that I need to score a 70-75 to qualify this year else, all hopes are down the drain.
> If my PhD qualifies [ 40 hours a week, I was paid a salary for that]; then I can get a 10 points [4 years PhD+ post PhD work exp].
> ...


I sent you a PM about something unrelated. I have posting in this forum for some answers, couldnt get anything.

I have a post about getting myself assessed as a Engineering Technologist instead of a professional engineer. Now the reason for this is the fact that ET is in the occupation list for VIC. And VIC has a streamlined pathway for international PhDs. 

So I am thinking to VIC nomination based on PhD (in the occupation ET). Have you looked into that?


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

opto said:


> I sent you a PM about something unrelated. I have posting in this forum for some answers, couldnt get anything.
> 
> I have a post about getting myself assessed as a Engineering Technologist instead of a professional engineer. Now the reason for this is the fact that ET is in the occupation list for VIC. And VIC has a streamlined pathway for international PhDs.
> 
> So I am thinking to VIC nomination based on PhD (in the occupation ET). Have you looked into that?


Hi Opto,
I hope you received my email ID in the PM?


----------

